# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Анализ результатов теста родительских контролей (апрель 2014)

## CyberWriter

По результатам теста производится награждение лучших родительских контролей (интернет-фильтров для детей), которые получают соответствующие награды при выполнении определенных условий:

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

